# pellet stove issues ecoteck



## myers7457 (Feb 25, 2013)

We bought an ecotec in october 2011.  We like the stove and it heats the house.  I  like the fact that you can run it from onboard tstat and it shuts off or it runs and drops off to minimum.  The problem we have had is the cleaning required.  I have nothing but good things to say about the dealer.  It was dealer installed. He has back many times to try and get it set up properly. The stove is basically needed to have a complete cleaning on a monthly basis(sometimes more).  We use only the pellets that the dealer suggested.  The dealer has suggested we switch to a quadrfire classic bay 1200.  I was just loooking for thoughts on ecoteck or quadrafire.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 25, 2013)

What were you running through the stove on a monthly basis? 

What brand of pellets was it?

Pellet stove cleaning is all driven by ash levels produced and that varies by pellet brand, type, and a host of other things.


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

Finally someone cleaning stove often 
Like I do..


----------



## myers7457 (Feb 25, 2013)

They are green team out of Pa.  I have burnt 2 tons and started on the 3rd. I started burning these part way through last year.  I tried other pellets but it was worse.  The dealer says we shouldnt be cleaning it this often.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 25, 2013)

Lets see if I have this right you started burning on the 3rd  (of what month and year please) and you have put two tons of Green team through the stove since.then. 

Two tons is enough for two good complete cleanings on a lot of stoves plus the normal weeklies.

Would you please describe the flame (color, activity, etc.) and how the stove was installed venting starting at the stove and going to and  including the termination cap.  Size, lengths, orientations, and angles of all elbows along the nature of the insulation and air sealing (tightness) of your house and any other air movers in the house that move air from inside to the outside?.


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

Damn , that's a lotta info u need , no


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 25, 2013)

The Ecoteck is a great stove, but has numerous different controls. The Classic Bay is a Great Heater with just 3 heat settings. Set to desired temp, then select heat range, Bam. Heat. Easy Peasy.

There are a few Ecoteck owners on here now, give them time to chime in (Lake Girl, Bio-Burner)


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

Get the wisewaypelletstoves and be 
Done with it...


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 25, 2013)

Sweets said:


> Damn , that's a lotta info u need , no



Not really... if you want a good diagnosis? That's what people here are best at? 

The more info and pics, the easier and faster a result may come up.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 25, 2013)

Sweets said:


> Damn , that's a lotta info u need , no


 
A lot of stove burn issues are caused by a messed up installation or not considering the entire house and stove as a system.


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

It must be the pellets your dealer 
Providing..


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah it's the stove set up , everybody 
Blames the pellets


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 25, 2013)

Sweets said:


> It must be the pellets your dealer
> Providing..



Greene Team is a Very Good pellet. 

Have you tried any?


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe it needs drafting or something


----------



## SwineFlue (Feb 25, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Lets see if I have this right you started burning on the 3rd (of what month and year please)


 
I think the OP meant they have started on the 3rd ton... since last year.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 25, 2013)

Sweets, there could be a lot to that needs drafting as in combustion air flow but without "all of that funny information" I was asking about we may never find out and the OP just might find out that a new stove of any kind isn't the answer at all and still produces the same situation..


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

What pellets????


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

I like when you call me sweets ,it sounds funny.


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Sweets, there could be a lot to that needs drafting as in combustion air flow but without "all of that funny information" I was asking about we may never find out and the OP just might find out that a new stove of any kind isn't the answer at all and still produces the same situation..


Sorry guy , I'll take a back seat..


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

myers7457 said:


> We bought an ecotec in october 2011.  We like the stove and it heats the house.  I  like the fact that you can run it from onboard tstat and it shuts off or it runs and drops off to minimum.  The problem we have had is the cleaning required.  I have nothing but good things to say about the dealer.  It was dealer installed. He has back many times to try and get it set up properly. The stove is basically needed to have a complete cleaning on a monthly basis(sometimes more).  We use only the pellets that the dealer suggested.  The dealer has suggested we switch to a quadrfire classic bay 1200.  I was just loooking for thoughts on ecoteck or quadrafire.


I think the problem is your dealer , he's trying to sell u another stove +tells you to stay with
Those pellets , try a better brand of pellets , pa pellet have high ash content


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

Call ct pellet , he'll give you different bag to try .


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't think there's a problem with 2010 
Stove installed by the dealer


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

NEXT!


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 25, 2013)

Sweets said:


> Call ct pellet , he'll give you different bag to try .



Huh? CT pellet is pretty far away? Not exactly sound advice, for someone truly looking for help?  

Greene Teams are a good pellet. After 2 tons, its likely ash is built up in the works, intake has become clogged, EVL isn't correct (yes, some dealers mess that up).


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm sorry , I thought you were from ct.


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

When I bought my stove in 2007 , nobody 
Ever told me about the cleaning involved
With these things, your stove sounds normal
I'm cleaning my stove every morning and 
I'm burning green supreme from home
Cheepo ,every ton big cleaning 
That's why I have no metal side or back,
It's a dirty job . Your sound great compares 
To mine 1 more month to go then my 
Total heating bill for year is 900.00$ and 
That's all I care about , then it's fun in the sun
Cutting grass......


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

It seems like you people want to reap 
All the profits but you don't want to do the work ,
It's not how it goes plain and simple so change 
Your pellets while I run for governer.
Thank you , thank you .         Lol.


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm crazy tonight ,sorry , my girlfriend 
Left me and took the dog , I'm 
Going to miss "spots".    Lol


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

Is that enough help ????


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 25, 2013)

I am a new owner of a used Elena. Having strip it down completly I have found a couple of weaknesses. The vacuum is not really checking vacuum in the stove but is mounted after the exaust fan. There are what is interpeted as inspection panels that need regular attention but I would bet regular LBT treatments would solve most of the back of the combustion chamber ash build up. The exchanger tubes are a bit tight and need attention with a rifle chamber brush( God forbid someone think I own guns). I see the exaust venting on the Ecoteck being probably the most problematic. There are easier stoves to clean. But few can match the Italians thermal effeciency. I got my stove very cheap and can fix most anything mechanical. Darn electrics give me the headaches.


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2013)

Sweets said:


> I'm crazy tonight ,sorry , my girlfriend
> Left me and took the dog , I'm
> Going to miss "spots". Lol


 

Sorry to hear this, that sounds awful, but the responses are not helping the OP.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 26, 2013)

Myers,
There are a few Ecoteck owners in the group here.  Yes, they need frequent deep cleaning - 1000 hours recommended by manufacturer for the Elena I have.  Same for the Monica?  Seems to be pretty standard for most pellet stoves from what I've learned on the forum.  I would suggest that you learn to do this yourself rather than the dealer coming out every month.  My dealer said clean the stainless basket daily and vacuum every 2-3 days but see below*  Said nothing about the deep cleaning...

Smokey is correct in requesting info on your install.  Helps to troubleshoot problems that could be related to pipe configuration and burn problems.  Do you have an OAK (outside air kit)?

What is your usual cleaning routine? What do you do and when?  What does the dealer do when he comes out?

I burn Heartland pellets (softwood from Spearfish, ND) and I haven't had major ash issues.  My daily routine* is a little more than just cleaning the stainless basket -  since I'm there,  I remove the flame trap, use scraper, vacuum around the heat exchanger, remove grate, soft brush the firex, scrape the firebox bottom, remove ashpan and empty, rinse removed parts/scrape basket and thoroughly vacuum ash, wash glass, etc.  Every 3 days or so, I use a putty knife to pull ash from the area around the heat exchanger that the scraper misses and the vacuum doesn't get.  Vacuum hopper as needed.  Screening or vacuuming pellets reduces dust and fines so less vacuuming is needed.  Not sure if the daily routine helps keep more of the ash from the interior but it works for me.  The savings over oil makes it worth the effort

The only complaint I have are the lousy screws these stoves have...


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 26, 2013)

Bioburner,
Never thought to snag the brush from the gun kit ... I use part of a scotchbrite pad!


----------



## 343amc (Feb 26, 2013)

Sweets said:


> It seems like you people want to reap
> All the profits but you don't want to do the work ,
> It's not how it goes plain and simple so change
> Your pellets while I run for governer.
> Thank you , thank you .         Lol.



Pook?


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 26, 2013)

Sweets said:


> It seems like you people want to reap
> All the profits but you don't want to do the work ,
> It's not how it goes plain and simple so change
> Your pellets while I run for governer.
> Thank you , thank you .         Lol.



Not one helpful post... 

Sorry to hear about your girl, hut changing pellets wont help. Did you read the OP? They already burned 2 ton of Greene Teams, (which is A MUCH better pellet than Green Supreme). 

These Ecotecks are nothing like your stove. They are quite sophisticated and have a "cleaning" cycle built in to the board. 

Your frustration about your situation isn't helping someone who is really looking for help. There is a Forum for that behavior here and its called the "Ash Can". Your personal views and opinions can be blurted out there. 



Sweets said:


> Is that enough help ????



18 posts in this thread were yours? How many actually had helpful advise? Cleaning your stove everyday isn't "help". Not everyone wants to clean there stove daily. I go a minimum 2 weeks without opening door.


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Feb 26, 2013)

myers7457 said:


> We bought an ecotec in october 2011. We like the stove and it heats the house. I like the fact that you can run it from onboard tstat and it shuts off or it runs and drops off to minimum. The problem we have had is the cleaning required. I have nothing but good things to say about the dealer. It was dealer installed. He has back many times to try and get it set up properly. The stove is basically needed to have a complete cleaning on a monthly basis(sometimes more). We use only the pellets that the dealer suggested. The dealer has suggested we switch to a quadrfire classic bay 1200. I was just loooking for thoughts on ecoteck or quadrafire.


I have heard these complaints from other Ecotek owners, I have an Italian made Palazzetti and I clean the stove once every 10 days and It takes about 10 minutes. Very easy user interface compared to the Ecotec. My local ddealer stopped selling Ecotec due to user issues. . The quadrafire is a great machine, owned one and loved it. It is know where near as efficient as my Palazzetti, I would highly recommend one


----------



## myers7457 (Feb 26, 2013)

I burned 3 tons last yr 2 tons this yr.  It was cleaned in oct by dealer.  The vent is 3" out of stove with 45 1ft then through wall cleanout tee outside then 5-6 ft vertical with 90. I have to pull panels behind burnpot monthly.  I clean burnpot every couple days.  The dealer cleaned again in late Jan.  He only comes out because he says we shouldn't be cleaning that often.  I have only paid for clean in oct


----------



## myers7457 (Feb 26, 2013)

The issue with the flame is  it starts blowing back towards the glass.  I typically clean burnpot.vaccum heat exc area every couple days.  The issue I am having is I have to do extensive cleaniong every month.  The monica has fairly narrrow channels after it leaves heat exchanger to inducer.  I am basing my idea that what I am doing is not normal on dealer.  I am a commercial hvac tech so I know what I am doing.  The problem with the ecotech is there are hidden changes that can be made that I dont have access to.  The dealer has been out to clean it,adjust air,pellet feed etc.  I have no problem taking stove apart and cleanin g.  I am trying to figure out if what I am doing is normal.  I really hate to go to quadrafire in a way.  I really like the auto off  and auto high/low options.  The other issue I have is I have only been burning the green team pellets.  I tried burning other pellets but I clogged up even faster.  I would like to bargain shop pelletts.


----------



## 343amc (Feb 26, 2013)

Have you tried the "leafblower trick" to help get the ash out of the hidden passages after your regular one ton cleaning?  I don't have much (OK, any) internal knowledge of your stove, but it sounds like there might be ash building up in the hidden passages that aren't easy to get to with a vacuum, especially if you're burning 2-3 ton per year.


----------



## Sweets (Feb 26, 2013)

No , it's a joke , get it like I'm 
Not going to miss the girlfriend but I'm 
Missing the dog ...


----------



## Sweets (Feb 26, 2013)

That's what I'm saying 





Lake Girl said:


> Myers,
> There are a few Ecoteck owners in the group here.  Yes, they need frequent deep cleaning - 1000 hours recommended by manufacturer for the Elena I have.  Same for the Monica?  Seems to be pretty standard for most pellet stoves from what I've learned on the forum.  I would suggest that you learn to do this yourself rather than the dealer coming out every month.  My dealer said clean the stainless basket daily and vacuum every 2-3 days but see below*  Said nothing about the deep cleaning...
> 
> Smokey is correct in requesting info on your install.  Helps to troubleshoot problems that could be related to pipe configuration and burn problems.  Do you have an OAK (outside air kit)?
> ...


that's what I'm saying , stop running to the dealer and take the bull buy the balls , happy cleaning...


----------



## Sweets (Feb 26, 2013)

Of coarse the dealers not gonna tell u 
About the cleaning , they never sell
Theses locomotives.....


----------



## Sweets (Feb 26, 2013)

Sophisticated stove cleaning cycle ..
The stove garbage , get a new 1 ,
Never even heard of a Ecotek,


----------



## Sweets (Feb 26, 2013)

That's my point if I'm burning green supreme
And there burning better pellets then 
That stove should be cast out to the sea...
Wilson, Wilson "come back Wilson"


----------



## Sweets (Feb 26, 2013)

WWWWWIIIILLLLLLSSSSSSSOOOOONNNNNN......


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 26, 2013)

myers7457 said:


> I burned 3 tons last yr 2 tons this yr. It was cleaned in oct by dealer. The vent is 3" out of stove with 45 1ft then through wall cleanout tee outside then 5-6 ft vertical with 90. I have to pull panels behind burnpot monthly. I clean burnpot every couple days. The dealer cleaned again in late Jan. He only comes out because he says we shouldn't be cleaning that often. I have only paid for clean in oct


 
That places your stove over EVL for 3" pipe with most stoves, there should be a section in the installation manual on venting the stove and a recommended EVL for the a 3" vent system beyond that limit or with any altitude above sea level the venting should be 4" there is usually a table and chart that shows the vent size needed in relation to EVL and altitude.

If your house is small or fairly air tight or has other air movers operating or the stove is on a lower level of the house or there are heating devices hooked up to chimneys or there are fireplaces an Outside Air Kit may be needed to get a complete burn.

As for cleaning frequency most stoves need a deep clean between 1 and 1.5 tons or they can't get enough burn air (this varies in direct relation to the particular pellet being burned and how good the burn is, a bad burn produces more ash which also sticks inside the stove because there isn't enough air flow to dump it outside if it enters the ash trap area behind the firebox wall).  A low end premium pellet produces 20 pounds of ash this ash can be quite dense or fluffy if it is dense it usually doesn't make it to the areas behind the firebox, if it is really fluffy it is likely to make it outside as well as into the areas behind the firebox.   A really high end premium pellet produces 4 pounds of ash and it can also be dense or fluffy. 

It is also possible that the combustion blower/inducer/exhaust fan is not operating to speed.

Your flame should be a very bright light yellow almost white with blue just above the pellets and there should be some movement of the pellets in the burn pot.  The fire should be consuming the pellets up such there is only a layer of pellets in the burn pot.

I don't know that stove's air adjustment capability so you'll have to talk to the Ecotek owners  who have chimed in here.   DexterDay has given you his view on the CB1200.

I just don't want you to change stoves only to discover you have the same situation.  There are many examples of installation missteps on this forum.  Some of them get discovered a few years after installation.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 26, 2013)

The Ecotck Elena has one of the best exaust fans I have seen in a pellet stove so far. If the EVL is bad your next stove will probably have some troubles as well. Notice the vacuum line on the very left of picture, then the esp. The picture was taken while running so the motors cooling fan is blurred. I had a pellet come out of the hopper yesterday while filling and of course wedged in the exaust fan and I had a misfire when starting is why the side panel is off for picture. Murphy's law, a loose part or pellet will find the place of maximum trouble.


----------



## seaken (Feb 26, 2013)

myers7457 said:


> The issue with the flame is it starts blowing back towards the glass. I typically clean burnpot.vaccum heat exc area every couple days. The issue I am having is I have to do extensive cleaniong every month. The monica has fairly narrrow channels after it leaves heat exchanger to inducer. I am basing my idea that what I am doing is not normal on dealer. I am a commercial hvac tech so I know what I am doing. The problem with the ecotech is there are hidden changes that can be made that I dont have access to. The dealer has been out to clean it,adjust air,pellet feed etc. I have no problem taking stove apart and cleanin g. I am trying to figure out if what I am doing is normal. I really hate to go to quadrafire in a way. I really like the auto off and auto high/low options. The other issue I have is I have only been burning the green team pellets. I tried burning other pellets but I clogged up even faster. I would like to bargain shop pelletts.


 
I own an Ecoteck Francesca. It is very finicky with pellets. I clean the burnpot and run through the "Final Cleaning" at one hopper intervals. With better pellet maybe I could clean less but it's the nature of this pellet stove. As long as I go through the "Final Cleaning" each hopper load it works fine. If I try to keep it on it clogs up. I have tried adjusting the air to fuel ratio but that feature seems to be broken on my control board. I can't adjust the air supply. I'm thinking I need to update the firmware for the control board but for now I run it though cleaning each hopper load (approximately one bag). This means I can't use it thermostat/auto mode. But this works for me as I only use it in my office when I am physically in the office. I have an ash vac on the floor and I vacuum out the burn bot before each start up.

My Harman Accentra burns upstairs and it never goes off except for once in mid-season to do a thorough cleaning. I use that stove as my main thermostatic heater. I only use the Ecoteck when I can manually tend to it. I think you just have to resign yourself to regular cleaning with the Ecoteck.

Sean


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 26, 2013)

Since your a HVAC tech, you probably know more than I do but here goes:
Firex stays clean? - indicator of poor combustion if dark Never seen my flame move toward the glass...
You've tried making adjustments to pellet and draft? (P6 and P7 held down together)
Does your dealer have the installer's manual (I have a pdf if not)? Not the greatest of manuals but better than nothing! Your dealer should have access to the programming - password protected - to change the "recipe" if that's needed due to your exhaust configuration. If you find out how to input password on the control board, pass it on If it needs a special remote, let us know that too.

Edit: Cody from Northland Dist. talked me through zeroing hours once but never wrote it down -thought I'd always have tech support as they were the distributor

I just have a short horizontal exhaust and burn softwood pellets which may account for less ash build-up. The hardwoods may produce more and heavier ash which may stay in the interior; the cheaper pellets definitely produce more ash. I vacuum around the heat exchanger daily and use the putty knife every 2-3 days to get what the scraper misses in an attempt to keep ash from getting farther internally. I started using the putty knife clean after I was gone for a week last year and my son was doing the cleaning. Noticed that the scraper was no longer moving it's full reach with the reason being ash build-up. Couldn't find any vacuum tool thin enough to get in the area beyond the heat exchangers.

Edit:
Smokey mentioned the functioning of the exhaust motor ( menu 5)- mine runs about 2000 rpm while working; 1860-1870 in modulation mode

Haven't tried the leaf blower trick on the exhaust - what can I say, I'm a wimp

Has your dealer contacted the new distributor or Ravelli for tech support?
ecoforge@comcast.net new distributor
info@ravelligroup.it

There may be updates to the firmware that your dealer should have access to.


----------



## Brokenwing (Feb 26, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> That places your stove over EVL for 3" pipe with most stoves, there should be a section in the installation manual on venting the stove and a recommended EVL for the a 3" vent system beyond that limit or with any altitude above sea level the venting should be 4" there is usually a table and chart that shows the vent size needed in relation to EVL and altitude.
> 
> If your house is small or fairly air tight or has other air movers operating or the stove is on a lower level of the house or there are heating devices hooked up to chimneys or there are fireplaces an Outside Air Kit may be needed to get a complete burn.
> 
> ...


I am with smokey, It sounds like your pushing the evl of the 3 inch pipe.  I would love to see pictures of the exhaust setup.  Like smokey said, If your venting is not correct, you will be in the same boat if you buy another stove.  Then you will be wondering why that one is not working.  So for this situation, I think pictures of the exhaust setup, and a good cleaning of the exhaust is in your future.


----------



## Lower bucks (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope its not a fiat (fix it again tony) thats way to much cleaning.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 26, 2013)

Lower bucks said:


> I hope its not a fiat (fix it again tony) thats way to much cleaning.


 
Don't want to meet Tony...


----------



## myers7457 (Feb 26, 2013)

La





Lake Girl said:


> Don't want to meet Tony...


lakegirl. Do you have the PDF for ecoteck.  I can find exact specs for venting.


----------



## Stevenslp13 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello , watcha  work'in on??


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 26, 2013)

I ran a AES countryside for almost a decade. Daily rack the tube cleaner, do a high fire to help cleanout the rear exchanger blah, blah, blah. Weekly one hour cleaning with venting or your effeciency took a dump and if the wind did a major change would screw your draft and out goes the fire. Can't listen to the tv in the same room for all the clunking and clanging. Minor work for a very high thermal effeciency, easy start, and oh so quiet stove compared to the countryside.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 26, 2013)

Stevenslp13 said:


> Hello , watcha work'in on??


 
One banning not enough for ya eh Sweets?


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 26, 2013)

myers7457 said:


> La
> lakegirl. Do you have the PDF for ecoteck. I can find exact specs for venting.


 
Lost the pdf but have manual printed out...


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 27, 2013)

The manual is free online in PDF form. Just search Ecoteck Monica manual. Almost every new stove has an online manual for free. 



BrotherBart said:


> One banning not enough for ya eh Sweets?



That was my guess too? Anyways to check the IP?  

Sad......


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 27, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> The manual is free online in PDF form. Just search Ecoteck Monica manual. Almost every new stove has an online manual for free.


 
Dexter, went looking and have before.  Only sites I found wanted $20 for the owners manual that doesn't have info on accessing certain set-up areas.  It seems like there may not have been a lot of education for the dealers on these stoves.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 27, 2013)

Myers check your inbox. I have downloadable Manual


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry to get back into this late, but I have been busy getting things ready for a storm and possible power outage and got waylaid a bit..

The description of your flame being drawn towards the glass usually indicates that the exhaust air path is blocked more to the rear and sides of the heat exchanger than the front part of the stove.

This is likely the result of not getting the rear side portion cleaned as well as the front, what Bioburner was saying about a small caliber bore brush has a lot of merit for cleaning the exchanger but also consider a 1" putty knife. This can be inserted in very narrow spaces and used as a scrapper using its sides as well as its front end. It is common for new stove owners to not get all of the ash deposits in the far corners of the air path and in doing a deep clean it is very important that it all gets cleaned.

I've seen some folks use various metal polishing or fine sanding cloths by inserting it between the exchanger's tubes, etc.. and buffing the tubes and things clean, when doing anything like this you want to make certain that the dust and ash released is drawn out of the stove and that you wear a protective mask. Dexter might be able to provide a picture or better description of this process as I believe he uses this on his Quadrafire CB1200.

The goal with doing any cleaning of the stove is to get the combustion air path as clean as possible. If anything was missed any time around the next cleaning will come sooner than the last and eventually it will snowball.

Lake Girl any information from an operational unit is worth its weight in gold for others without the information. I usually operate on general principles as I've found it to be a very good way to isolate things, however it only works when the parts of the stove are working as they are supposed to.

Myers, I hope you are getting some usable information and aren't overwhelmed.

BrotherBart and BeGreen thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 27, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Lake Girl any information from an operational unit is worth its weight in gold for others without the information. I usually operate on general principles as I've found it to be a very good way to isolate things, however it only works when the parts of the stove are working as they are supposed to.


 

Not at cross purposes here - cleaning the internal pathways is key. I have set up an "adapter" for my stove vac for when I pull my inspection ports - a length of old 1/2" garden hose about 30" long tuck taped to the vacuum adapter (of course diameters do not agree which is where tuck tape comes in - not pretty but it works). You can run the hose up the body from each inspection port and side to side between the two inspection ports. If you just vacuum at the inspection ports, you miss lots of crud Still have to find a good brush... Unfortunately, this doesn't work in the heat exchanger area hence the putty knife. Too much tear down on these stoves can leave you with a lot of stripped screws. Have to find a supply of better metric dimension screws/bolts for the long haul.

However, maintenance cleaning aside, if original set-up does not take into account users particular exhaust set-up, may not be functioning at optimal efficiency, creating more ash and requiring more frequent cleaning.

The original manual I got from Northland Dist. didn't show schedule for cleaning, location of inspection ports, etc. There was another manual tucked inside that was slightly more informative but also has the following comment:

"The stove requires little maintenance if a quality pellet is used. Therefore it is difficult to establish how often the stove needs to be cleaned. The quality of the pellet and the combustion adjustment are crucial."

That's where the electronic fine tuning comes in... The "recipe" takes into account the exhaust set up. Pellet and draught also factor in (P6 and P7 held down simultaneously - pellet quality adjustment keys 1{decreases pellet load; 0 to -5} & 2 {increases pellet load; 0 to +5}; speed of exhaust blower adjustment 4 {decreases draught if flame is too low in firebox; 0 to -5} and 5 {harder pellet requiring more draught; 0 to +5}) Each adjustment accounts for 5% change of value.

Edit:  the above keys are for inserts Still P6 & P7 to enter but Pellet quality adjustments keys 4 & 5 (instead of 1 & 2); Draught adjustment keys 6 & 7 (instead of 4 & 5). 

I cautioned Myers to note the current "recipe" configuration before he changes so that he can at least get back to a known value. Dealers are supposed to do this but in our situation the dealer was in another country. The nearest dealer in Canada was in Perth, ON give or take 18 hours away... Urban Hearth who apparently no longer carries Ecoteck.


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Feb 27, 2013)

Anyone who needs the Ecoteck "Installers Manual", which has the access codes for changing the recipe (and other parameters), just Private Message ("Start a Conversation") me your email, and I can send it to you.

Every 3 to 5 bags of pellets, I clean my Ecoteck Elena as follows : takes about 10 minutes :
1) Remove Flame trap at top of firebox and vacumm around the heat exchanger tubes and the perimeter of the square opening just below the tubes. A "crevice" tool/nozzle on my ShopVac (with HEPA filter) works great. Move the scraper to the full out position to vaccum the rear edge of the square opening.
2) Use a soft 4 inch paint brush, gently brush off the Firex, use the vacuum nozzle to gather the dust. DO NOT scrape the Firex with the nozzle : it is fragile !
3) Replace the Flame-Trap
4) Vacuum the grate around the burnpot, then remove it.
5) Use a plastic spackle/putty knife and scrape the sides and bottom of the burn pot, then vacuum it, then remove it.
6) Vacuum the inside of burn-pot holder/receptacle.
7) Replace the burn pot
8) Replace the grate.
9) Pull out ashpan and vacuum it
10 Vacuum the bottom of the firebox, where the ashpan sits.
11) Replace the ashpan
12) Clean the glass with a wet (water) paper towel, dry it off with another (dry) paper towel. (NO WINDEX, and clean glass ONLY when it is cool to the touch)
Close it up !

I have never vacuumed my hopper : the Ecoteck auger does not seem to care about fines/dust.

About every ton of pellets, I vacuum out my flue.

At the end of the season (2 to 3 Tons) I take the side panels off, take the exhaust blower off, and open the two clean-out ports and vacuum everything out using a smaller diameter hose/tube, duct-taped into the hose nozzle of my ShopVac, to get into the clean-out ports and into the exhaust blower housing.

This cleaning routine works well for my Ecoteck, now on its second burn season, with about a total of 4 tons thru it. I have used medium quality pellets : Great American, PrestoLog/Lignetics (Lowes), Premium Pellet /Agri-recycle (Tractor Supply), and C&C Smith wood Pellets.  I find my Ecoteck to be NOT fussy with the quality of pellets. They all burn about the same for me.

Neither the User Manual, or the Installer Manual states the max allowed flue EVL.

I have Outside Air connected, and my flue is 4 inch diameter pipe : stove to a 45, then 5 feet horizontal, then a termination cap. I have a CyberPower pure sinewave UPS, and a home-brew automatic auger kill so that the stove shuts down automatically if the power fails, ensuring no smoke back-up into my home.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 27, 2013)

Pelleting in NJ is correct on EVL.  On exhaust set up, user manual defaults to pipe manufacturers specs.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 27, 2013)

Lake Girl, you are correct on the recipe, every stove has to have the burn parameters matched to the exhaust system with hopefully some way to trim things for the exact fuel you are burning.

Most stove makers but not all publish a differential pressure gage reading at high burn to allow the exhaust system to be matched to the stove (some go so far as to publish the value for each firing rate) this is used to set the damper (the electronic counterpart would be the combustion blower speed).

Some burners can do the match up by eye but even here it is a lot quicker to have something to adjust to.

The kicker here is that some stoves have no means to do this at all. 

The available on-line venting information leaves a lot to be desired, there is no information to factor altitude into determine when to go to 4" and the EVL equivalent they use makes little sense from the stand point of air flow restriction maybe something was lost in the translation.

The one thing that is certain without the manuals and a proper setup you'll have burn issues and those issues can make keeping the stove clean and running a major hassle.

I hope you take the time to remove the vacuum hose from the exhaust channel and give your stove a leaf blower treatment after having cleaned it, bet there is a bit more ash that comes out, even on my simple bucket of parts stove there is always some more that exits the vent when I use the leaf blower.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 27, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> Pelleting in NJ is correct on EVL. On exhaust set up, user manual defaults to pipe manufacturers specs.


 
Yes the manual I read talks about a general length and allows the length to be augmented by a certain amount for each unused elbow it is set at 20' and the only elbows it talks about are 90 degree ones and it looks like it considers all lengths of venting to be equivalent which is not how most of the vent makers figure it.  There was also no chart relating EVL and altitude and that is a classic problem because they do interact.  Makes figuring things out a bit problematic. This is why I use the general rules.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 27, 2013)

I've used a steel brush that I believe was a Harman Accentra Brush about 1 inch diameter by 5 inches long on a wound wire extention of about 16 inches or so to clean above the inspection ports. I seen plastic bristled brushes for cleaning milking equipment at the farm store that would be just as good. Picked up a Brinkman Grill cleaning doubleheaded brush that may be the ticket for cleaning the exchanger. Will really clean house on the Harman.


----------



## myers7457 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the input.  Pelleting in nj that sounds close to my routine except within a month the flame gets progressively worse.  I end up taking firex panels out and cleaning behind that(carefully).  Your exhaust sounds close to mine except yours is 4".  I have the draft set on 3.  I also know the dealer has recepe set for the ventin setup I have.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 27, 2013)

myers7457 said:


> Thanks for all the input. Pelleting in nj that sounds close to my routine except within a month the flame gets progressively worse. I end up taking firex panels out and cleaning behind that(carefully). Your exhaust sounds close to mine except yours is 4". I have the draft set on 3. I also know the dealer has recepe set for the ventin setup I have.


 
His exhaust is a far cry from yours in terms exhaust restriction, they are not even close.  His will also allow a much larger amount of ash to build up in it before it impacts the burn.  

Do you have an OAK?


----------



## myers7457 (Feb 27, 2013)

yes I do have outside air connected


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 27, 2013)

Can you provide an altitude figure for your location?

I don't need to know where you are just how high above sea level you are.

Also what is the area behind your Firex panels made of?


----------



## myers7457 (Feb 27, 2013)

It looks like around 400 altitude.  The area behind panels is the exhaust channel after it leaves heat exchanger before it hits exhaust motor.  The opening is not very large. I take the panels out because its quicker.  There is also a cleanout that I believe gets you to the same area


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 28, 2013)

myers7457 said:


> Thanks for all the input. Pelleting in nj that sounds close to my routine except within a month the flame gets progressively worse. I end up taking firex panels out and cleaning behind that(carefully). Your exhaust sounds close to mine except yours is 4". I have the draft set on 3. I also know the dealer has recepe set for the ventin setup I have.


 
Change out to 4" pipe would not be as big a loss as changing out the stove... Let us know how you make out[/quote]


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Feb 28, 2013)

Sweets said:


> I'm crazy tonight ,sorry , my girlfriend
> Left me and took the dog , I'm
> Going to miss "spots". Lol


Poor Sweets, look on the bright side, this planet is full of women and you can always get another dog


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 28, 2013)

Maybe have to start "Pellet Conservation Club" Will need to start one if the global warming does not help me out here soon. Only 23 for a high yesterday but had the sun.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 28, 2013)

myers7457 said:


> It looks like around 400 altitude. The area behind panels is the exhaust channel after it leaves heat exchanger before it hits exhaust motor. The opening is not very large. I take the panels out because its quicker. There is also a cleanout that I believe gets you to the same area


 
Open up the clean out and take a good look and use the vacuum in there along with a brush. I'm at a disadvantage here as I don't know what things look like inside that stove. Normal exhaust flow starts just above the burn pot and goes up and then to both sides going through the heat exchanger ( in, over, and around tubes or convoluted plates) and then down behind the side walls (sometimes rear wall as well) and then out to the combustion blower. Ash gets trapped all along the path. if there are ash traps behind the inspection/clean out plates there can be a heavy load of ash in there that requires a good brushing. With the vent set up you have (tee and vertical outside) you can also have ash precipitate out faster in the outside portion of the venting due to the washing effect of condensing volatiles in the exhaust gas stream, the tee will fill up faster in that case.

How do you clean the section of the horizontal venting with the 45 degree elbow?


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 28, 2013)

myers7457 said:


> There is also a cleanout that I believe gets you to the same area


 
If you have burned over 2 ton and not pulled the inspection ports, you have got to be missing a lot of the exhaust path.  Peel off the majolica side panels, pull off your 3 inspection ports, not sure what the tolerances are within -  but the length of hose/tube on adapter will reach internal areas better - brush first if you can find a brush that fits, vacuum well.  Have you had the exhaust blower off?  Cleaned your room air blower? Since your there...

 Between Smokey and Pelleting in NJ comments, appears your choice is to change to larger pipe or stick with the 3" and clean more often.  The usual debate of time vs money  Dealer might cut you a break on piping if it is a learning experience for him too


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> If you have burned over 2 ton and not pulled the inspection ports, you have got to be missing a lot of the exhaust path. Peel off the majolica side panels, pull off your 3 inspection ports, not sure what the tolerances are within - but the length of hose/tube on adapter will reach internal areas better - brush first if you can find a brush that fits, vacuum well. Have you had the exhaust blower off? Cleaned your room air blower? Since your there...
> 
> Between Smokey and Pelleting in NJ comments, appears your choice is to change to larger pipe or stick with the 3" and clean more often. The usual debate of time vs money Dealer might cut you a break on piping if it is a learning experience for him too


 
Actually if a horizontal vent is acceptable with that stove it would get rid of several issues, the marginal EVL and any need to go to a larger vent, the ash precipitating out. and makes it easier to clean that horizontal portion with the elbow in it.

I run almost at the 3" vent limit and the only thing that saves my bacon is that the vertical portion is inside the room and I can clean all the way to the ash traps with the leaf blower and short brush. I can easily go 2 tons between deep cleaning but prefer 1 ton and one week or more between regular cleanings (ran 26 bags through with the door not being opened once, made me sick looking at mess on the glass), my normal schedule is once a week on Thursdays. Less than an hour from turn off to fire in the stove again.  My stove only has a low firing rate feed trim and no damper or combustion air trim (what can I say, it is a bucket of parts stove).


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 28, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> I hope you take the time to remove the vacuum hose from the exhaust channel and give your stove a leaf blower treatment after having cleaned it, bet there is a bit more ash that comes out, even on my simple bucket of parts stove there is always some more that exits the vent when I use the leaf blower.


 
Will likely give it a try with the end of the year cleaning but I'll have to buy a leaf blower (recommendations?) ...  No sidewalks or paved driveway here, gravel out back and lake in front, I'm 1/2 hour away from the nearest community of 2,000.  Pressure washer for decks and house does the trick.

When I do the internal clean, I also brush and vacuum exhaust (horizontal install).


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> Will likely give it a try with the end of the year cleaning but I'll have to buy a leaf blower (recommendations?) ... No sidewalks or paved driveway here, gravel out back and lake in front, I'm 1/2 hour away from the nearest community of 2,000. Pressure washer for decks and house does the trick.
> 
> When I do the internal clean, I also brush and vacuum exhaust (horizontal install).


 
Oh I got a cheap electric one at Lowes for mulching leaves for the compost bins its a Weedeater E-Max EVB200W 200 MPH unit so now it gets used year round spring, summer, fall for mulching and fall, winter, and spring for deep cleaning the pellet stove.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been burning a week now with my used Elena that I stripped down and cleaned very well before install.  I run it a couple hours in AM and PM. I cleaned it last night and the exchanger had some ash that needed tending. Repainted the front metal a forest green to better match the room.  The AM fire was as strong as it should be IMO. Bouncing pellets and the flame very sharp and bright. I have a corner install with a 45 and out so no vertical. Would appreciate a picture and some demensions of a jet termination so I can tig one together. I would rather make a good one than buy those thin excuses for a cap. Have 14 gauge tubing in 3 an 4 inch


----------



## myers7457 (Mar 1, 2013)

I took monica completely apart tonight.  I didnt think it looked too bad.  I had ash build up at 45 and at 90 outside.  The flame looks good now.  I am thinking of running horizontal out wall and terminating getting rid of tee,45 and 90.  If I decide to do that  can try for rest of season and decide what to do.  I have a brick house so dont want to get crazy until I know it will work.  What is the issue with running horizontal-if power goes out chance of smoke in house???. I do know whatever I do I am getting vent I can take apart without using ht silicone.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 1, 2013)

My Elena seems to like the 45 and out.Will have to make a cleaning brush and rod with a marker so I don't go and hit the probe. I am building a jet termination next week. My cleaning seems to not need the exchange tubes to be gone over with extra effort but are nice and chalky and no caking. The fire is bright and sharp.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 2, 2013)

Funny you should ask - the power went out yesterday.  As I was standing by the stove at the time, got a good chance to witness.  Small amount of smoke that disipated quickly - similar to the amount of smoke produced by blowing out a candle and gone that quickly.  Smoke detector did not alarm and when the kids were younger burnt toast would do that frequently    Our exhaust is a horizontal straight run with cone termination cap.  Never thought to look outside - would the trapped smoke exhaust out the OAK too?  Would imagine the exhaust blower would still turn for a while because of momentum...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 2, 2013)

myers7457 said:


> I took monica completely apart tonight. I didnt think it looked too bad. I had ash build up at 45 and at 90 outside. The flame looks good now. I am thinking of running horizontal out wall and terminating getting rid of tee,45 and 90. If I decide to do that can try for rest of season and decide what to do. I have a brick house so dont want to get crazy until I know it will work. What is the issue with running horizontal-if power goes out chance of smoke in house???. I do know whatever I do I am getting vent I can take apart without using ht silicone.


 
You have an OAK and it is very likely that the smoke is going to exit the stove via the vent, in fact there is a possibility it will exit the stove via both the vent and the OAK, it will depend upon where the OAK end is in relation to the vent and where the stove is in relation to both.

With the stove below both exits (us crazy basement install owners that do some testing discover funny things) is more likely to have smoke exit via both, and having the OAK exit below the vent makes exiting via the vent more likely than via the OAK or both , having the OAK higher than the vent is technically a no-no and will make smoke likely to exit via the OAK and the vent.

Bioburner is going to make use of the venturi effect by using a jet cap on his stove once he gets it made, this would also aid in keeping the air flow going and drawing the smoke out the vent.

Pelleting in NJ has added an UPS and an auger kill system to shut down the pellet feed and keep the exhaust blower running during a power outage.

I have an OAK and a decent separation from the OAK exit and the vent termination so a natural draft exists and the smoke exits the stove via the vent even though my stove is below both exits.

jtakeman can fill you in on how his vent system is as he has had the smoke exit via both.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 2, 2013)

Some stoves have a one way flap in the intake to help prevent any major exausting out the OAK. Countryside, Harman to name a couple that I know personally well. Santa Fe Quadrafire is an open ash bin with the OAK coming in over it and won't vent anything. The fire chamber drawing in air from on top of the ash drawer and not having a direct draw on the OAK but the room air, just hope your intake never gets plugged as the stove will then draw air from the house.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 2, 2013)

Looking bad or not is a very subjective way to look at ash and soot levels.  There are several folks on here that can tell you that a small amount of ash in just the right spot can make a night and day difference in how a stove burns.

In an area with a lot of room a fairly large amount of ash may not cause a problem, but in a place like the combustion blower cavity it can totally ruin the burn.  The same amount of ash that in a 3" vent system causes problems is frequently not even noticed in a 4" vent as the real issue is the amount of restriction caused to the exhaust air flow, this restriction effect is related to the unblocked area available with the ash in the vent system.


----------



## myers7457 (Mar 2, 2013)

anyone have pics of their horizontal exhaust setup w/oak.  thanks


----------



## myers7457 (Mar 2, 2013)

anyone have pics of their horizontal exhaust setup w/oak.  thanks


----------



## myers7457 (Mar 17, 2013)

myers7457 said:


> anyone have pics of their horizontal exhaust setup w/oak.  thanks


I wanted to give an update.  I changed venting for the rest of season.  I now have a 45 out wall horizontal.  I also changed to new burnpot.  I gave stove good cleaning.  I cleaned after 3 days much better.  I had verylittle ash in burnpot at all


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 17, 2013)

myers7457 said:


> I wanted to give an update. I changed venting for the rest of season. I now have a 45 out wall horizontal. I also changed to new burnpot. I gave stove good cleaning. I cleaned after 3 days much better. I had verylittle ash in burnpot at all


 What about the buildup of ash in the exchanger. Mine is running very clean with only a 45 and 2 foot of pipe. Only real cleaning needed is the floor around pot as it seems everything seems to get sucked through. Good thing as it was 4 below this morning. Saving lots of pellets with the Harman set lower and running the Elena for a couple hours in AM and PM.


----------



## myers7457 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bioburner said:


> What about the buildup of ash in the exchanger. Mine is running very clean with only a 45 and 2 foot of pipe. Only real cleaning needed is the floor around pot as it seems everything seems to get sucked through. Good thing as it was 4 below this morning. Saving lots of pellets with the Harman set lower and running the Elena for a couple hours in AM and PM.


the area at heat exchanger looked normal.  The new burnpot looks like holes are a little larger.  It sounds like we have a similar vent.  If this vent setup works I want to go to something a little better than duravent before fall.  Duravent is a pain when you have to take apart.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 19, 2013)

Liberal application of neverseize in the joint and a couple of wraps of high temp foil tape has made things pretty easy.


----------



## Veee85 (Mar 25, 2013)

seaken said:


> I own an Ecoteck Francesca. It is very finicky with pellets. I clean the burnpot and run through the "Final Cleaning" at one hopper intervals. With better pellet maybe I could clean less but it's the nature of this pellet stove. As long as I go through the "Final Cleaning" each hopper load it works fine. If I try to keep it on it clogs up. I have tried adjusting the air to fuel ratio but that feature seems to be broken on my control board. I can't adjust the air supply. I'm thinking I need to update the firmware for the control board but for now I run it though cleaning each hopper load (approximately one bag). This means I can't use it thermostat/auto mode. But this works for me as I only use it in my office when I am physically in the office. I have an ash vac on the floor and I vacuum out the burn bot before each start up.
> 
> My Harman Accentra burns upstairs and it never goes off except for once in mid-season to do a thorough cleaning. I use that stove as my main thermostatic heater. I only use the Ecoteck when I can manually tend to it. I think you just have to resign yourself to regular cleaning with the Ecoteck.
> 
> Sean



Hey I have the same stove and my firepot keeps overflowing and I try messing with the air settings but still nothing how do you have your settings the air /draught and also how do you update the firmware and stuff I am starting to wanna give up on this kind of stoves


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 25, 2013)

Veee85 said:


> Hey I have the same stove and my firepot keeps overflowing and I try messing with the air settings but still nothing how do you have your settings the air /draught and also how do you update the firmware and stuff I am starting to wanna give up on this kind of stoves


 
What type of pellet are you using, how is your exhaust vent set up, do you have an OAK? (usually put stove type in signature for easy identification) Self or professional install? What "recipe" is the stove set at (menu 4)?  Folks on the forum love pics of the stove around here  I'll warn you now, people are also going to advise a "deep" clean...

I have a straight horizontal vent 3', OAK, burn Heartlands which are a softwood, pellet feed -1, draught 0 or 1.  My "recipe" is 18'.

Welcome to the forum....


----------



## PPLcangotoh... (Dec 29, 2013)

Bumping this thread....

I've had a "Veronica" for a few seasons now & just had an Accentra insert installed downstairs THIS season. 

Neither have an OAK, but I'm seriously considering it now. 

My biggest issue with the Eco Tek unit is the "No Depess" warning. If I don't clean the stove every other day it'll shut down after throwing that code. 

I keep trying to get the pellet feed & draft rates dialed in so the flame isn't jumping up into the heat exchanger OR barely lit. lol

I'm at feed -2 & draft +1 at the moment. 

After seeing how well the Accentra works I've considered selling the Veronica & replacing it with a free standing Accentra. 

Sorry for writing a book...  Love heating with pellets... hoping to cut the need for stove maintenance down a bit.


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Dec 30, 2013)

Sounds like it's not a cleaning issue. Check with LakeGirl, she has an Ecotek


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Dec 30, 2013)

1) Does the combustion motor run? (unplug the stove for a minute, plug back in, and the combustion blower should run for a few minutes.)
2) If so, clean-out the vacuum switch hose : Take off the left side panel, the vacuum switch is located at the bottom, next to the combustion blower. Pull off the hose from the switch and see if you can blow thru it.
3) If that does not fix it, jumper the two terminals of the vacuum switch together (Remove the 110VAC cord before doing this).
4) If that does not help, re-check the door latch switch behind the right-side panel . (The vacuum switch is wired in-series with the door latch switch). Carefull, this switch is 110V hot too.
5) If that does not help, maybe its the wires from the control board to the vacuum and door switches : try jumpering right at the control board (bottom-rear of cabinet : remove a screw (or two?) and the control board pivots out for service). On the control board, find the terminal block with 7 screws. Jumper the terminal labeled "AL1" to the terminal labeled "AL2". (I think there is a blue wire on AL1,and a black wire on AL2). These terminals may also be 110 VAC hot.

Send me your email thru the "conversation" feature of this forum and I can send you the Factory Service Manual.

Ecoteck / Ravelli Parts source : North Forge Heating, Annville PA, (talk to Barry (717) 867 1744). Barry has lots of Ecoteck parts in-stock, and shipped them out within a week.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 31, 2013)

PPLcangotoh... said:


> Neither have an OAK, but I'm seriously considering it now.
> 
> My biggest issue with the Eco Tek unit is the "No Depess" warning. If I don't clean the stove every other day it'll shut down after throwing that code.
> 
> I keep trying to get the pellet feed & draft rates dialed in so the flame isn't jumping up into the heat exchanger OR barely lit.



I would get an OAK for starters...

Manual says to clean burn pot daily and empty ash every second day... they are fussy that way.

Pelleting in NJ has you on the right track for troubleshooting for "No Depression".  It's always nice to have an extra heat source and back-up.


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Dec 31, 2013)

What exactly is NO DEPRESSION mean??????


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Dec 31, 2013)

"No Depress"is bad Italian translation of no vacuum. This alarm is set-off in the Ecoteck by the vacuum switch on the exhaust blower, or the switch on the front door latch.


----------



## PPLcangotoh... (Dec 31, 2013)

Pelleting In NJ said:


> "No Depress"is bad Italian translation of no vacuum. This alarm is set-off in the Ecoteck by the vacuum switch on the exhaust blower, or the switch on the front door latch.


Time to hook up the leaf vac to the outside vent.


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Dec 31, 2013)

Make sure you pull the hose off the vacuum switch first, the abnormally high air pressure from the leaf blower might damage it.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 31, 2013)

No Depression means problems with air flow through combustion chamber - the translation to English from Italian sometimes leaves a bit to be desired
From PPLcangotoh's statements, he is expecting to go more than two days without cleaning and these stoves do require specific maintenance cleaning to burn efficiently.  From the manual, this alarm is triggered by the following conditions: "Combustion chamber dirty, Door open, Flue blocked, Vacuum switch malfunctioning"

PPLcangotoh what is your cleaning routine for burn pot and ash?  Daily/ every other day?  Internal exhaust pathways and venting?  1000 hrs as stated in the manual?  I have cheated it to the 1200 hrs waiting on better temps without any alarms.  Rule out cleaning issues first...if you haven't already.


----------



## PPLcangotoh... (Dec 31, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> No Depression means problems with air flow through combustion chamber - the translation to English from Italian sometimes leaves a bit to be desired
> From PPLcangotoh's statements, he is expecting to go more than two days without cleaning and these stoves do require specific maintenance cleaning to burn efficiently.  From the manual, this alarm is triggered by the following conditions: "Combustion chamber dirty, Door open, Flue blocked, Vacuum switch malfunctioning"
> 
> PPLcangotoh what is your cleaning routine for burn pot and ash?  Daily/ every other day?  Internal exhaust pathways and venting?  1000 hrs as stated in the manual?  I have cheated it to the 1200 hrs waiting on better temps without any alarms.  Rule out cleaning issues first...if you haven't already.



I think it's a maintenance issue.....

I'm spoiled by the new Accentra. lol

I'll be putting the Veronica up for sale next season and getting the free standing Accentra to replace it.


----------



## PPLcangotoh... (Dec 31, 2013)

I get the code if I go two days without cleaning the stove. 

I clean the Accentra out on Saturdays.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 31, 2013)

The Italian ladies look good but they are high maintenance  With the temps lately, wish I had the Elena twin hooked-up.  Tonight's low similar to last night -33F/-47F with windchill.    This winter has had some long cold snaps


----------



## PPLcangotoh... (Dec 31, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> The Italian ladies look good but they are high maintenance  With the temps lately, wish I had the Elena twin hooked-up.  Tonight's low similar to last night -33F/-47F with windchill.    This winter has had some long cold snaps


WOW. That's REALLY cold. 0.0


----------

